# WR not responding in IE9



## Wordsmyth

Has anyone else being having the same problems as I have for the last 48 hours or so? Or, Mike do you know of any possible cause?

When posting, if I use the 'Go Advanced' or 'Submit Reply' buttons, or open the Smilies box, the screen hangs for minutes on end, and I get the message "wordreference.com is not responding". Sometimes it frees up after a while, but sometimes it throws me out of WR and I lose the contents of my unsent post.

It doesn't affect other open tabs in the browser, which stay active even while the WR screen is frozen. It doesn't happen when I'm navigating around the forums, only when I'm posting. It doesn't happen with any other websites. And it's random, though very frequent; (just occasionally I click one of those buttons and it works!).

But strangely it happens only on my laptop, with Internet Explorer 9 (and Windows 7). On my desktop, using either IE8 or Chrome (with XP: yes, good old XP!) the problem doesn't occur at all. 

So I'm wondering if there's a possible incompatibilty with IE9. Any clues, anyone?

Ws


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You may want to have a look at this

*Coding?*


I'm afraid that blaming IE9/IE10 is not "utter nonsense" as someone seems to believe


----------



## Wordsmyth

Many thanks, Paul. That makes interesting reading, and comforts me (?) with the thought that I'm not alone. Although my symptoms aren't identical to those described in the other thread, I infer from Mike's comment there that I might indeed be suffering an IE9/vBulletin problem. 

I'm stuck with IE9 on the laptop, as it's company issue and IT don't like people installing different browsers. So I guess for the time being, for WR, I'll stick to my desktop, with Chrome (I don't know what "someone" has against it!), or with IE8. 

Thanks again

Ws


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Wordsmyth said:


> Many thanks, Paul. That makes interesting reading, and comforts me (?) with the thought that I'm not alone. Although my symptoms aren't identical to those described in the other thread, I infer from Mike's comment there that I might indeed be suffering an IE9/vBulletin problem.
> 
> I'm stuck with IE9 on the laptop, as it's company issue and IT don't like people installing different browsers. So I guess for the time being, for WR, I'll stick to my desktop, with Chrome (I don't know what "someone" has against it!), or with IE8.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Ws



You can use a Firefox/Chrome portable version and run it from a USB flash drive 

http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google_chrome_portable
http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

Is anybody else having these problems? Are there people successfully posting with IE? I do see a couple of reports, but nothing consistent.

I'm posting in IE right now and will try to use it for the next few days to see if I have any problems. The one problem that I experienced right now is that the Enter key didn't work for me in Quick Reply, but it is working for me in the Advanced Editor.

Mike


----------



## Ёж!

I had, but I quickly switched. My problem was that IE sometimes froze on posting a reply or editing it (I checked only the 'quick' forms). I used the tenth version. It was about every third or every fourth edit that hung IE.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Paulfromitaly said:


> You can use a Firefox/Chrome portable version and run it from a USB flash drive


 Thanks for the tip, Paul.

_[Edit]:_ PS. I'm trying dadane's workaround from this thread. I'm posting in IE9 on my laptop right now. 

If I right-click on _Reply_ or _Reply with Quote_, then _Open_, to get straight into the advanced screen, everything seems to work OK (so far!). But if I use Quick Reply I get the problems. And if I start a post in Quick Reply and then manage to Go Advanced (which works about one time in five without hanging), I still get the problems in Advanced mode.

So as long as I remember to do the right-click trick, that seems to be a solution.

Ws


----------



## cherine

mkellogg said:


> Is anybody else having these problems? Are there people successfully posting with IE? I do see a couple of reports, but nothing consistent.


Hi Mike,

I do have problems using the forum on my IE 10 (and the previous IE9) which I have on my laptop. For instance, I have to "go advanced" if I want to post more than one line, because the enter key doesn't take me to a new line.
Sometimes when I want to edit a post I get a blank post, and I have to refresh a few times before the text shows. And often I have to go advance to be able to edit it properly.

It's a bit frustrating to the point that I don't check the forum from home as often as I used to, and rely on my work's PC where I have older version of IE (our IT people also don't let us use other browsers). I would download another browser on my laptop if it was a problem I faced with other websites, but it's really only with the forum that I face this kind of thing.


----------



## mkellogg

I didn't realize that we still had these problems in the Quick Reply box.  I'll see what I can do to fix them next week.


----------



## mkellogg

I think I just fixed the Quick Reply problems, and I hope I didn't create any others.  Please let me know if anything is better, still broken or more broken.

I do know that I can hit Return now in the Quick Reply box and it actually gives me a new line now.


----------



## dadane

Hi Mike,

I am replying in the Quick Reply box right now. Smilies and enter key seem to be working!  I'll use this thread to let you know if any of the other bugs are still showing up.


----------



## dadane

It's still buggy.  It took three attempts to insert that smiley. The difference is: it doesn't hang anymore, it just doesn't do what you ask. 

One thing I still see happening, and this appears to be a separate issue, is: When you go to Reply with Quote using the main editor screen, the quoted text momentarily pops up in the edit text-box and then vanishes... it only happens on certain posts and multiple refreshes won't fix it. Again, I have a work-around which I won't go into now, but it is a pain.


----------



## mkellogg

Dadane, please try this, I don't think I have suggested it before, and I think it works in both IE9 and IE10.

Before writing a post, press F12.  This should open the "developer tools".  At the top of the bar, you can choose the Browser Mode and the Document Mode. Play around with the value combinations and let me know what works for you.


----------



## dadane

Thanks Mike. First trial in a different browser mode under way, we'll see what happens. I'll report back as and when I have anything interesting.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Hi Mike,

Whatever you fixed, it seems to have improved things a bit. In IE9 I'm no longer having problems with 'Submit Reply' (in either the Quick Reply or the Advanced screen), nor with 'Go Advanced'.

But it still sometimes hangs for up to 30-40 seconds (but only sometimes) when I insert a smiley in Quick Reply, and when I use 'Preview Post' in Advanced mode. However it gets there in the end, and is no longer crashing me out of WR as it sometimes did before.

Ws


----------



## dadane

Hi Mike, A little update...

So far I have found IE10 Compatibility View more stable that IE10. I agree, whatever has been changed has had a big effect either way. I still occasionally 'lose' replies due to hanging after hitting 'submit', but this is a rarity now rather than a regular occurrence. It is still necessary to copy the entire reply to the clipboard before submitting just in case.

The 'your reply is less than 10 characters' bug still pops up in IE10 Mode, but if I just click away the dialog box and hit 'submit' again it goes through with no further protests, before it didn't. I haven't had this issue in compatibility mode (yet).

Being able to use the Quick Reply Box now is fantastic because I can view other posts in the thread whilst replying, not just the one I'm replying to.

DC.


----------



## Wordsmyth

dadane said:


> _[...] _Being able to use the Quick Reply Box now is fantastic because I can view other posts in the thread whilst replying, not just the one I'm replying to.


 Just as an aside, dadane, you can also do that in the Advanced screen if you scroll down. The post headers are in reduced format, but the posts are there in full.

Ws


----------



## mkellogg

I'm glad this is working better.


Wordsmyth said:


> it still sometimes hangs for up to 30-40 seconds (but only sometimes)


I would like to see a capture of what is going on with the network. It is a little complex, and might be hard to capture in the moment, but try this if you can:
In IE:
F12 Developer tools > Network tab > Start capturing 
> then click Go Advanced or Preview Post on WRF
IF it hangs, wait till the end and then > Stop Capturing > Click the floppy disk symbol to save the capture and email it to me (my username @ WRF).
IF it doesn't hang, then click the icon for Clear Browser Cache that is beside the floppy disk icon.

If you can't get it to work or to hang for you, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Wordsmyth

I did manage to capture a couple of instances of it hanging (both ending with "400 Bad Request" messages) and I've emailed you the captures, Mike. 

(If the mail doesn't arrive, please see the PM I sent you).

Thanks

Ws


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for the capture, WordSmyth.

It shows that the server responds back nearly immediately, but your browser isn't handling the response correctly.  I see in the data that IE is using "Compatibility Mode".  You want to get out of that.  Can you see the Compatibility View button? Click it to change its state. I think that will fix the problem.  As far as I can tell, you shouldn't be seeing the page in compatibility mode (it is meant for websites that break with more recent versions of IE), but somehow you are.

The reason I know that you are seeing the page in compatibility mode is that your network capture shows the string "compatible; MSIE 7.0" even though you are using IE9.

I hope this works!

Mike


----------



## Wordsmyth

Thanks for that, Mike. It seems that it was indeed the problem — though I'm puzzled as to why I was in Compatibility Mode.

After reading your suggestion, and still in WRF, I looked for the Compatibility View button, but it wasn't displayed. I then found an 'old' website that triggered the display of the Compatibility View button, but it was in the 'off' state. My Compatibility View settings showed no websites added to Compatibility View, and only "Display Intranet sites in Compatibility View" was checked.

Back in WRF, I did an F12 and found that Browser Mode showed IE9 (not Compatibility View). Also a capture showed "MSIE 9.0" in the User-Agent line. 

The only explanation I can think of is that after your post #13 to dadane, I also tried playing with the Browser mode, and I may have inadvertently left it in 'IE9 Compatibility View'. If it's that, I'm still mystified as to how it reverted to normal IE9 mode between last night's captures and this evening, as I know I didn't change the Browser Mode during that time. (Maybe Hal's up to his tricks again!)

Final test: I changed the Browser Mode to 'IE9 Compatibility View'. A capture showed "MSIE 7.0" and ... Bingo! It started hanging again. I've now changed back to normal IE9 mode, and so far I've been unable to reproduce any of the hanging problems.

So once again many thanks, Mike.

Ws


----------



## mkellogg

Great, I'm glad we were able to track down the problem.  When I hear more reports of problems, I'll mention this to the users.


----------

